# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Become Ungovernable

## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/LPNH/status/1443381765066870785

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ConceptualJames/...52194178113536

----------


## phill4paul

Government $#@!twits are openly saying parents have no say in how their children should be taught. Some have outright condemn parents for wanting to defund schools over it.

  GOOD.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

See. This is why government needs to conduct their business behind closed doors in private. They cannot have their safety in question while serving you!

Children need to be taken from parents and put into Biden Youth Camps where they can learn the proper way to live. Only illegal immigrants have rights in this country. Only leftists can burn buildings and take over cities under the guise of peaceful protesting. Science is not science without liberal influence.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> See. This is why government needs to conduct their business behind closed doors in private. They cannot have their safety in question while serving you!
> 
> Children need to be taken from parents and put into Biden Youth Camps where they can learn the proper way to live. Only illegal immigrants have rights in this country. Only leftists can burn buildings and take over cities under the guise of peaceful protesting. Science is not science without liberal influence.


Big Brother and the Ministry of Truth.

----------


## jmdrake

> https://twitter.com/ConceptualJames/...52194178113536

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> You're doing great! Keep up the good work.


Just saying over an hour long and only 569 views. I love the message but it is not going to work like that. Cannot win without huge exposure.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Just saying over an hour long and only 569 views. I love the message but it is not going to work like that. Cannot win without huge exposure.


This is great stuff! Why are you giving it away for free?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> This is great stuff! Why are you giving it away for free?


First off I would like to say you are one of my favorite contributors to this forum. Thanks! Secondly I think what is needed is huge exposure. I think Joe Rogan like him or not is ripe for the task. An articulate person should get onto his show and get Rogan on it. He has millions of followers.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Occam's Banana again.

----------


## Firestarter

With almost the complete herd walking around with the surveillance equipment called mobile phones, we are easily controlled and brainwashed...

Big-Brother-knows-everything-GSM

----------


## pcosmar

> , we are easily controlled and brainwashed...
> 
> Big-Brother-knows-everything-GSM


Do not include me in your "WE".,,
There are many resistant to such.

----------


## Firestarter

> Do not include me in your "WE".,,
> There are many resistant to such.


As an individual surrounded by snitches walking around with surveillance equipment, anything you say or (could potentially) do, is known by Big Brother.

Of course every single smart fool believes that they are too smart to be brainwashed.
Drugs make the herd much easier to control...

What makes you think you are "too smart" to be controlled/fooled?

----------


## pcosmar

> As an individual surrounded by snitches walking around with surveillance equipment, anything you say or (could potentially) do, is known by Big Brother.
> 
> Of course every single smart fool believes that they are too smart to be brainwashed.
> Drugs make the herd much easier to control...
> 
> What makes you think you are "too smart" to be controlled/fooled?


A Higher Power..
Years of experience as a Maximum Security Inmate.
and a highly changeable Appearance.

I am not average.

----------


## Firestarter

> and a highly changeable Appearance.


A sick joke?

If you're not controlled, governed, than why don't you?!?
Stop paying taxes.
Make an end to the plandemic.






> We can drag you out of bed in the middle of the night
> Drive tanks along your street looking for a flight
> We can put you in a cell an dash away the key
> Make you stand against the wall torture chamber style
> 
> The reason is simple, it's obvious to see
> We can shoot at you but you can't kill we
> Don't you see, don't you see, your not an army

----------


## pcosmar

> A sick joke?
> 
> If you're not controlled, governed, than why don't you?!?
> Stop paying taxes.
> Make an end to the plandemic.
> ]


I  Don't pay Income Tax..have not since 2006.

and I have no control of the mind of others.  I ignore it as much as possible.

----------


## Firestarter

> I  Don't pay Income Tax..have not since 2006.


I hope this isn't caused by not having an income, if so it would be difficult to make ends meet (unless of course you have some cash stashed away)...

In the meantime us common folks are enslaved by the psychopaths.

As the pandemic couldn't have been staged without the surveillance equipment called mobile phones, every single person walking around with a cell phone, is an accomplice to the ongoing genocide.

There is no possibility for genuine resistance (let alone revolution) if the majority of the herd are police informers walking around with their cool phones.
Big-Brother-knows-everything-GSM

----------


## pcosmar

> In the meantime us common folks are enslaved by the psychopaths.


I realize that you are far distant from here..  Folks have been standing up to the Psychopathic regime.

I have joined them personally,,, on several occasions..

People are pushing back,, or perhaps you had not noticed.

----------


## Firestarter

> People are pushing back,, or perhaps you had not noticed.


It's quite uncommon that people openly talk about "conspiracy theories".
For the last year or so I've regularly talked to people that were openly critical of the COVID lockdown and/or vaccines.
There have also been some protests in my home town Amsterdam, maximum some ten thousands of protesters.

Maybe I'm too negative but I don't believe that there/this is the start of a genuine "revolution". Literally since March 2020, I've seen these conspiracy stories that "they" have gone too far this time and people are rising up.
They never will, at least not in North America or Europe, where people can easily be pacified with empty promises.
People will continue to support the COVID police state by walking around with their cell phones.

There is only a small chance that people in the poor countries (Africa or South Asia) will start to fight back against the COVID tyranny.
Even if they will, it's highly doubtful that they ever will succeed...

About a year ago I spoke to a man, who said that he predicted and in March 2019 posted on social media about the planned epidemic in 2020. He was in all kinds of legal trouble, with a handful of bailiffs seizing his non-existent possessions and the tax services (Belastingdienst) breaking into his house.
These kind of crimes against humanity have been done to me for the last 19 years, but I'm still surviving, frustrated at not being able to do much more than staying alive...

----------


## VIDEODROME

Become super wealthy.  Then you will govern the government.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *"We Need a Mass Exodus from Public Schools" With Quisha King*
> _Join me as I sit down to talk with Quisha King is a SpokesMom for Moms for Liberty, founder of King Consulting, holds a bachelor’s degree in Business Marketing, is an advocate for education reform and Christian conservative._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQB5wb8srRw





> *"We Need a Mass Exodus from Public Schools" With Quisha King*
> *569 views*
> Cannot win with 569 views.





> Just saying over an hour long and only 569 views. I love the message but it is not going to work like that. Cannot win without huge exposure.





> I think what is needed is huge exposure. I think Joe Rogan like him or not is ripe for the task. An articulate person should get onto his show and get Rogan on it. He has millions of followers.


I'll gladly take 569 views over millions of followers when it results in things like this:

https://twitter.com/insomnochick/sta...88787156578308


Joe Rogan is not coming to save us.

No one else is, either.

----------


## TheTexan

> Become super wealthy.  Then you will govern the government.


Pretty much this.

There are only 3 ways out of slavery:
1) run from it (nowhere to run to)
2) fight (this isn't happening)
3) buy your way out

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Pretty much this.
> 
> There are only 3 ways out of slavery:
> 1) run from it (nowhere to run to)
> 2) fight (this isn't happening)
> 3) buy your way out


Why isn't #2 happening?  Because people won't, unless they believe that they will absolutely win or because they still have something to lose.  

It's time for people to start internalizing the saying, "I'd rather die on my feet than live on my knees".

----------


## TheTexan

> Why isn't #2 happening?  Because people won't, unless they believe that they will absolutely win or because they still have something to lose.  
> 
> It's time for people to start internalizing the saying, "I'd rather die on my feet than live on my knees".


#2 isn't happening for two reasons:

1) we've all gotten too fat & comfortable with our doritos nachos, air conditioning, and game of thrones.

2) we have no good leader(s)

Among those of us who see clearly the offenses violated upon us, we have no unity.  No clear purpose.  No direction.

With the right leader to unite us the downtrodden, good things could happen.  But such a leader has yet to emerge.

edit:

I would also add a 3rd reason to that list:

3) we as a general group are too focused on trying to change the people around us, to conform to the way we think the world should be.  (which will never work)

----------


## pcosmar

> Why isn't #2 happening?  .


There are things we do not talk about online.

and the fighting has begun on several non violent fronts..




> Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed.


There are many who are Both Inclined and capable to take it to the next level..

And most of those want peace, rather than War.

I don't want to be pushed into war,,  but do know which side I will take..

----------


## Firestarter

> 3) we as a general group are too focused on trying to change the people around us, to conform to the way we think the world should be.  (which will never work)


And 4) we're all too damn "clever" to take a stand.
If others fight for us, we can get the same rewards, while others take the risk...







> If we don't take action now
> We'll settle for nothing later
> We'll settle for nothing now
> And we'll settle for nothing later

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/LionelMedia/stat...81405361201152

----------


## osan

> Government $#@!twits are openly saying parents have no say in how their children should be taught. Some have outright condemn parents for wanting to defund schools over it.
> 
>   GOOD.


In amore sane world, I'd agree it is good.  In this world, I'm not so sure.

Theye crap all over us and we grin and bear it.  Says nothing good about us.

----------


## CCTelander

Just checkin' in to see how this project is coming along.

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


If only the guy who created that modified bulldozer was still alive today.  He definitely would have driven that thing all the way to DC.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## A Son of Liberty

If those parrots didn't peck the zoo-keepers eyes out, I'm gonna be horribly disappointed in them.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/LPCO/status/1463935961616699403

----------


## CCTelander

> 



Epic.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


Certified badass.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/nypost/status/1466825028574535681

----------


## Occam's Banana

h/t Joshua Smith

----------


## tod evans

>

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Become Ungovernable*

https://twitter.com/mfcannon/status/1481999802351198209

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/LibertarianRed1/...42526321213443

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/LibertarianRed1/...42526321213443

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> 


Dad?

----------


## TheTexan

> 


He drove 70 years... without a license?

I can't even begin to imagine the terror, destruction, and chaos that must have caused.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


 @CCTelander.

You have a little way to go to level up to Legendary.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## pcosmar



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## CCTelander

> @CCTelander.
> 
> You have a little way to go to level up to Legendary.



Guess I'll just have to keep pluggin' along in my own humble efforts (I've only been driving without a license since 1985), giving major props to guys like this.

just curious, how'd you know this would apply to me? I don't recall ever having discussed this stuff around here, but my memory ai'nt what it used to be.

----------


## acptulsa

> my memory ai'nt what it used to be.


Guess not.  Like the convoys?  Have they got you feeling all 2008 again yet?

----------


## CCTelander

> Guess not.  Like the convoys?  Have they got you feeling all 2008 again yet?



Man, I've been DEATHLY ill for the last 7 weeks. Starting to feel a LITTLE better (I'm pretty sure I'll live, maybe) but I'm still FAR from 100%. So I'm kind of out of the loop on current happenings. But from what I have heard about the Freedom Convoys I'm lovin' it. May they only end when all states worldwide back the $#@! off.

----------


## CCTelander

> 


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Occam's Banana again."

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm pretty sure I'll live, maybe


That's reasonably reassuring.  See that you do.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Become Ungovernable*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Man, I've been DEATHLY ill for the last 7 weeks. Starting to feel a LITTLE better (I'm pretty sure I'll live, maybe) but I'm still FAR from 100%. So I'm kind of out of the loop on current happenings. But from what I have heard about the Freedom Convoys I'm lovin' it. May they only end when all states worldwide back the $#@! off.


Damn! Glad you're back & feeling better, even if it's just a little. You were missed.

----------


## CCTelander

> That's reasonably reassuring.  See that you do.





> Damn! Glad you're back & feeling better, even if it's just a little. You were missed.



Thanks to you both. Much appreciated.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Become Ungovernable*

https://twitter.com/WSJ/status/1520780111892684801

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Become Ungovernable*

https://twitter.com/DeniseS0718/stat...78543796817920

----------


## CCTelander

Meanwhile, in the land of the "free"...

----------


## acptulsa

Teach your children well.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Become Ungovernable*

https://twitter.com/TeaBoots/status/1554109018116952064

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Federalist

https://twitter.com/RealSpikeCohen/s...10045083992064

----------

